# Does anyone know what this is - and is it worth £150?



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I'mvery new to all this and don't want to buy another turkey


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

back in the day a rebadged Eureka zenith club type grinder...60 mm burrs. I think 150 is a bit steep to be honest..... perhaps 70-100 depending on whether it has new burrs or not and the general condition.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow, so is it worth having - provided I can get if for 70-100? I have asked the seller lots of questions but he doesn't know anything. I currently have a toy grinder which is maddening and a badly behaved Gaggia Classic. I suspect a cheese grater would be an upgrade on the present machine but I don't know what to look for. Plus I really have only £60-70 to spare. I'll try and find some info on Eureka. Thanks very much for your help


----------

